# Rocket Plane Race



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2005)

The man behind the plane that won the X-prize is planning a competition for Rocket Planes to advance technology and designs similar to the concept behind the X-Prize. Looks pretty cool!

http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/4307538.stm

Artist's concept of racer. Rocket Racing League






Artist's concept of racer. Rocket Racing League


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 4, 2005)

TOO COOL! I knew the people who developed the rocket plane flown by Dick Rutan. If they could give the thing more endurance, I think this would be a blast!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 4, 2005)

Cool stuff. That would be something to see.


----------

